# Todays' tool haul



## jmarkwolf (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a few local pawn shops and used tool stores I like to check out on Saturday mornings. Sometimes I find some gems.

I decided I need a set of telescoping bore gauges. Haven't had an application for them before, but could've used them this week while boring a 3.25in diameter hole. Checked on-line to see what they run for new as reference, and found a SPI set on sale at MSC for $85.

This morning, at one of the pawn shops, I found a new Yuasa telescoping gauge set for less than half the MSC sale price at $40. I  also bought a new Starett center punch sets in the original wooden box for $40, $30 less than the cheapest on-line price, and I bought a nice Lufkin depth gauge in the custom wooden box with two extensions for $15.

The black boxy thing on the lid of the Lufkin box is a right-angle gear box that looked interesting for $5.

All told the asking price was $100. I countered with $90 out the door, and they agreed.

At one of the used tool stores I also bought an old, but very nice Starett Last Word indicator, and a 1-inch diameter Brown and Sharp gauge block for $25. Wanted a Last Word indicator since seeing Tubal Cain demonstrate one on his video series.

Today's haul (pic below) $115. Not earth shattering savings but I'm tickled.


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2017)

You done good!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 4, 2017)

Pawn shops around here don't take machinists tools anymore. They're slow on the turn around.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Pawn shops around here don't take machinists tools anymore. They're slow on the turn around.
> 
> "Billy G"


Same. It's disappointing. But LOTS of cheap battery/power tools, most with the previous owners name still on them..............


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2017)

I must be livin' in the wrong town. I never see stuff like that in pawn shops. Congrats. and yes you stink. 
I used to have a set of Starett center punches in the wooden cylinder. It walked off with somebody new. I miss 'em.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't often see machinist tools in the pawn shops here either, but one of them had a couple of Mitutoyo micrometers a couple years back and wanted just shy of new price for them. They still had them a year later...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 12, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I don't often see machinist tools in the pawn shops here either, but one of them had a couple of Mitutoyo micrometers a couple years back and wanted just shy of new price for them. They still had them a year later...


There's one pawn shop in our small city and all they sell  second hand HF type tools, of course I can't blame them for stocking only what they can sell but most of their stuff is $20 or so lower than the brand new ones .
And no machinist tools.


----------

